# Drug prices on TV??



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2018)

As a means of trying to control ever rising drug prices, the administration has proposed that the drug companies include the price of their "potions" during their ever present "Ask your Doctor" TV ads.  That would be interesting if such a rule passed.  Along with their extended warnings about "side effects", they would have to announce their ridiculous prices.  Personally, I hope such a measure is passed...perhaps that would give people some serious second thoughts before they allow themselves to become addicted to these drugs.  However, given the huge amounts of money the drug industry sends to Washington, I give this a snowball's chance of passing.  

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-...-tv-ads-might-unconstitutional-211630607.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

I would prefer that they make it illegal to ADVERTISE prescription drugs at all.   I get tired of hearing about explosive diarrhea side-effects during dinner.   nthego:


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 16, 2018)

*I prefer they not advertise too.  The advertising is what keeps the prices so high.  I trust my doctor to prescribe the best med for my ailment without be running to her asking about every new med I see on TV.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2018)

I have seen some advertisements on TV that go on and on and in the end I don't even know what this so called wonder drug is used for.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2018)

The only 2 nations which allow this nonsense to be broadcasted are the U.S. and New Zealand....virtually all other nations have banned this propaganda from their airwaves.  In 2017, the drug companies spent 5.8 billion dollars on TV ads, and you can Bet that cost was added to the price of their drugs.  Both Pharma, and the broadcast industries will be lobbying hard against this proposal...as it would hit them financially.  The US spends twice as much on health care as most other nations, and ranks way down the list in terms of the health of its population.  While other nations concentrate on preventative measures to keep their people fit, the U.S. drug and health care industries are getting filthy rich by feeding on our human "frailties".  

I've sent notes to all my representatives asking them to support this measure, and I would hope that others will join in and do the same.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2018)

I would like them to put an end to prescription drug commercials on TV, they cost a fortune and it seems the consumer ends up paying the price.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 17, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I would prefer that they make it illegal to ADVERTISE prescription drugs at all.   I get tired of hearing about explosive diarrhea side-effects during dinner.   nthego:


You and me both.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2018)

I agree with removing drug commercials from television.

I don't believe that posting the list price has any value because I don't really think that anyone ever pays the list price.

We need to remove as many of the middlemen and Medicare/Medicaid predators from the system as possible in an effort to control costs.

I also believe that Americans need to reprioritize their spending and wake up to the fact that medical care/insurance represents 18.2% of GDP today as compared to 5% of GDP in 1960.  We need to get over the notion that we have the right to inexpensive healthcare and we need to begin focusing on our own personal responsibility to take care of ourselves and our families.

I don't hold out any real hope for positive changes to the medical care system in my lifetime.


----------



## Trade (Oct 17, 2018)

There are much better ways ways to reduce the price of prescription medications. Due to the ban on political posts they can not be discussed here.


----------

